# Blue, Amber or Red Rotating Magnetic Light



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Not sure if any one has used this before but I thought I'd post a link to a couple lights I found on Amazon.com

I just purchased the blue one and will have it here sometime next week. I'll give a review on the light as per brightness and strength of magnet base, I am just entering into the plowing world and am currently getting a plow on my truck. I got this light as I do not plow for a living and am not really looking to invest a bunch of money to plow my driveway and my families driveways... Having said that I also don't want to shy away from quality lights as they are important for many reasons (safety in low visibility, etc)

From what the reviews said this is a 20w bulb which I am going to look at the option of increasing the wattage or a change to a high output LED. We will see how it goes. What do you guys think??

Blue Light
http://www.amazon.com/Wolo-Emergenc...-1-fkmr0&keywords=blue+rotary+emergency+light

Amber Light
http://www.amazon.com/Wolo-Emergency-Magnetic-Teardrop-Rotating/dp/B000BNMOLY/ref=pd_sim_auto_2

Red
http://www.amazon.com/Wolo-3210-R-Emergency-Magnetic-Teardrop/dp/B000BNOI90/ref=pd_sim_auto_1


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I use to have one of these lights and it worked good but I just did not like the one rotating light so I upgraded to led hideaways. I would have suggested getting a strobe roof light instead but Thats just me some love the "trouble bubbles"


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Do not get that light its a POS,many moons ago i had the same one starting out its junk,not very bright for one for two the drive mechanism sucks its just a little motor shaft running on rubber disc.

Get firebeam from Galls.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

You need to check your local laws. Red and blue are for fire, police, and ems in just about every case. Amber is the only color you can legally run. You need a 55 watt bulbs, 20 watt will be a waste.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

I really hate these, I think they look cheap. Wait they are cheap!!!


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

Go something like this...

http://images.craigslist.org/3M13N93Hb5G45Mb5Jacclcc7208f47132114c.jpg

or this....

http://images.craigslist.org/3G13M93H65G95Eb5M7ccj73189bba89931b13.jpg

somthing that will put out 80,000 CP, dont buy that junk you posted.


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Here in Ontario(Canada) blue is designated for snow removal. Red is the big no no here. 

As for the brightness I plan on increasing the bulb wattage or put in an LED. That's of course if I can?? If its a POS I'm not worried too much about it as I'll have to buy a better one at the end of the day.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

The thing of it is i know when I'm out plowing i want to be seen(safety) and in the day time its hard to "see" a cheap light like that,i run a FederalSignal twin rotor/reflector 80,000CP 130FPM and you can see me for miles in the day time,just how i want it.

You can try using a Halogen bulb(55w) should be brighter yes. Buy a quality light and it'll last for many years.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

It doesn't matter if you can find an LED bulb to put in it. The lights junk.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

JK-Plow;1553709 said:


> It doesn't matter if you can find an LED bulb to put in it. The lights junk.


Yep.......


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think you're going to find out pretty quickly that with lighting products, you generally get exactly what you pay for. And trying to retrofit something cheap to make it work as good as a real quality product will just be a waste of money. Ask any of us here how we learned that. 

Oh, and anybody that says they bought something cheap off of E-bay and it's truly awesome generally hasn't parked their rig next to somebody with a real warning light or used it for more than one storm. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

It's $20. Its already on the way. Stick it up there and run it. Worse case scenario, you've made a simple and cheap $20 mistake and you move on. I wouldnt bother putting a LED or different bulb in it. Your wasting your money as the life expectancy of that light will decrease greatly with higher wattage running in it that it wasnt designed for.

Lets get a budget from you from here on out and see if we might be able to help you purchase some better new or used gear that would better suit your needs. If your budget is $20 for lights, dont bother putting any on and run with either your hazards on or if you have amber in your taillights, as some chevy's have then see if you can find a tail light flasher that you can hook up to your turn signals.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol you wont even be able to see it during the day! Get a low pro SHO-ME light bar like i have... its about 200 bucks but is by far 20x better than the WO-HO LIGHT ahahah


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

$200 bucks?!?! Do you think I plow for a living?? LOL It's all good. POS light will work for a bit as I'll be a night plower. I can see if I get calls from this guy and that guy. If it turns into money making then I'll grab up a decent light in the $50-$100 range as I think that's all I'd need. If I end up rolling in the snow, wait I mean dough lol I'll be saving for a better plow and a new light!! 

Love the feedback everyone!!! Keep it coming as that's what a forum is for.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

HAhahaha Kinda skimmed your original post my bad! 
Im driving a 100k truck so a 200 dollar lightbar is just what i need! lol


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

Got the light yesterday and thought I'd try it out... I put it on my car as I happened to be leaving my place when I thought I'd try it out.

I don't thinks its too horrible. I walked to the end of my driveway and it was still pretty visible. I had lights on in the background to make the area lit up to get a good idea of how bright or dim the light would actually be... I didn't think a totally dark room made sense as I wouldn't be plowing indoors :laughing:

Here is a quick video.... It is loud as you can hear it in the video but that will let me know its on and working from inside my truck.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Fantastic;1561949 said:


> Got the light yesterday and thought I'd try it out... I put it on my car as I happened to be leaving my place when I thought I'd try it out.
> 
> I don't thinks its too horrible. I walked to the end of my driveway and it was still pretty visible. I had lights on in the background to make the area lit up to get a good idea of how bright or dim the light would actually be... I didn't think a totally dark room made sense as I wouldn't be plowing indoors :laughing:
> 
> Here is a quick video....* It is loud as you can hear it in the video but that will let me know its on and working from inside my truck.*


Oh..... I remember that sound!

Had a worker who had been plowing for 30 plus hours pull that light off the roof and chuck it into a snowbank... Thats when we made the switch to LED's!


----------



## Fantastic (Dec 2, 2012)

BigBoyPlowin;1562344 said:


> Oh..... I remember that sound!
> 
> Had a worker who had been plowing for 30 plus hours pull that light off the roof and chuck it into a snowbank... Thats when we made the switch to LED's!


I hope to keep my sanity!! Maybe I'll mount it to the hood? Lol


----------

